# After work success + fixed gopro footage



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Went out today after work and managed to get one in the bag. Tink was spot on as usual. Was nice the local pair of hawks did not bother us hardly at all. Came around briefly at the end of our hunt but even then they did not cause much trouble. Allowed my bird to focus more on the field. Got some more footage and added it with the other video I tried uploading yesterday but messed up on. Trying out a new video editing program and while it has more features its also a bit more confusing. Still trying to get the settings tweaked.

First part of video is Tink quickly closing a 35 yard gap between flushed rabbit and him. He connected but was tossed off like a bull rider. Followed by a brief shot of what we have been dealing with lately with the local pair of Red-Tailed Hawks. Next clip was from today. Tink had crashed the brush a few times after this rabbit but kept missing it. But shortly after that he managed to grab hold of another one and keep it down. The last part is the process I use for transferring the bird of his kill. As I have said before you dont want the bird to know your stealing his food. Luckily they are not the smartest when it comes to that. I toss out another piece of food a distance away and hold the rabbits legs to keep Tink from dragging it when he goes for the smaller piece. Soon as he does that I slip the rabbit into the bag. He finishes up his small meal and turns around. Quickly forgets about the rabbit. And we can keep on hunting.


----------



## hookemall (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice video , thank you


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ggb (Mar 14, 2013)

Tagz, is the impact of Tink hitting the rabbit enough to kill it or does he need to use his beak? Neat video and I think the whole concept of hunting with hawks is cool as hell.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Ggb said:


> Tagz, is the impact of Tink hitting the rabbit enough to kill it or does he need to use his beak? Neat video and I think the whole concept of hunting with hawks is cool as hell.


I dispatch the rabbit soon as I get to him. Otherwise like in the wild its a slow death for the rabbit. I have had I know of at least one time I can remember he must have hit it hard enough and in the right spot that the rabbit did not move after he nailed it. But usually they are still kicking when I get to him.


----------



## Ggb (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks, Tagz. I often wondered about that.


----------

